# Ip Ching vs Ip Chun



## Nick Stanovic (Aug 4, 2010)

If you had to choose one to be your sifu, which would you pick?


----------



## dosk3n (Aug 5, 2010)

Id rather not choose to be fair.

My Sifu trained under both Ip Chun and Ip Chin and there for you see a mix of there teachings in the way I am taught.

In observation and from what my sifu has explained to me Ip Chun generally has a softer view than Ip ching who has a harder view. Not to be confused with Hard or Soft Kung Fu as we know Wing Chun is a mixture of both.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 25, 2011)

Ip Ching but that is only because that is who my sifu trains with and I meant Ip Ching once.

Given the chance I would train with Ip Chun too.


----------



## geezer (Feb 25, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> ...Given the chance I would train with Ip Chun too.


 
Who wouldn't. In fact if it weren't for petty jealosies, monumental egos, and nasty WC politics in general... I'd want to meet and train with any number of WC sifus. Well, after I won the lottery that is.


----------



## hunt1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Having trained with both I would say if you were training for a few days/seminar type of thing you should see both. They have some differences and its worth understanding those differences.

 If you were going to spend a long time training wanted to learn wing chun fighting applications and really looking for one Sifu to follow then neither is my answer. 

 Look up chi sau clips of both on the net and if you have a keen eye you will understand.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 25, 2011)

Skill discussion aside I'd choose Ip Ching.

Yip Chun is 86 and Yip Ching is 74, logic holds that Yip Ching will likely be around a bit longer being the younger brother. More chance to learn something before he passes away.


----------



## naneek (Feb 28, 2011)

Very logical answer there eric


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 4, 2011)

Ofcourse,given the chance,i would train under both of them. However if i HAD to choose,for whatever reasons,i would choose Grandmaster Ip Ching.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 4, 2011)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> Ofcourse,given the chance,i would train under both of them. However if i HAD to choose,for whatever reasons,i would choose Grandmaster Ip Ching.


 
Svemocn1vidar, is that Duncan Leung Sifu in your avatar?  Looks like him.


----------



## Wing Chun Rocks (Mar 14, 2011)

Ip Ching for sure.  Show me one good video of Yip Chun doing wing chun. Don't tell me the latest Yip Man movie.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Mar 14, 2011)

Wing Chun Rocks said:


> Ip Ching for sure. Show me one good video of Yip Chun doing wing chun. Don't tell me the latest Yip Man movie.


 

:jediduel:


----------



## hunt1 (Mar 14, 2011)

wing chun rocks

   Good or bad videos of wing chun are often subjective and based on what one has been taught to believe rather than on what one has actually experienced.

 Please post a video or a link to what you consider Yip Ching doing good wing chun and tell us why it's good.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 14, 2011)

:shrug: aaaa yup... I knew sooner or later this would get here. 

To be honest...I'm surprised it took this long


----------



## hpclub1000 (Mar 18, 2011)

Im not in the business of pulling other people's Wing Chun but I will say that Ip Chings Wing Chun method works for me.  There is a lot of emphasis on using the whole body through shifting and stepping to generate power which is not apparant in other teachings.


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 18, 2011)

Wing Chun Rocks said:


> Ip Ching for sure.  Show me one good video of Yip Chun doing wing chun. Don't tell me the latest Yip Man movie.



One does not have to be skilled fighter to be a good teacher,keep in mind. Ip Chun is most likely,as described above by a fellow forum'er,a Yoda of Wing Chun (JK) .. =) He's probably one of the most knowing masters that still live and share their knowledge. My choice is Ip Ching,but still,Ip Chun is to be admired.


----------

